# ULTRAFIRE A2



## El_Duderino (Feb 17, 2012)

Just recently purchased a low cost LED light for my EDC. I like that it's simple and has only one mode. But just don't like it's build quality :shakehead.
Well... you get what you pay for. 

Today, I dropped the light from about waist height, while getting the light out of my pocket. It hit the hard wood floor with a solid whack, and now it no longer works. I've narrowed it down to the circuit board and LED. Just wondering if anyone knows of a DIY replacement setup that will fix this little light.

Ultrafire A2 R5 stainless.

I'm new to this forum, sorta new to flashlights. Worked a few years in private security using a Streamlight Strion (xenon rechargeable) and a Surefire E2E that I still carry today.

To replace the use of this Ultrafire A2 triple A, I ordered a 4sevens Preon 2 and a Preon 1 in blue and will switch out the clicky tailcap when rotating them in/out of my EDC. :thumbsup:

I'd still like to use this cheap Ultrafire A2 light as a DIY project if I'm able.

Thanks in advance!

Duderino


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like you jiggled a bad solder joint loose. If you know electronics, take a multimeter into the driver and LED contacts to find the bad one, touch it up and you should be golden. If you don't, see if the A2 takes dropins. If so, you're out $15+ for a new one. 

You get what you pay for, and those Preons will serve you pretty well. Solarforce's dropins are a notch up in quality from Ultrafire in my experience - at least mine's survived abuse. Not as much as my Quark has, though.


----------

